# A really, really, really, really bad joke



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

There once was a king who lived in two-story grass hut. Every holiday the king demanded to be given a new throne as a gift. As soon as a new throne arrived, he would store the old throne on the second level of his hut and use the new one instead. But one day the hut collapsed from the weight of all the thrones, and everyone was crushed and killed. 

The moral of this story? Those who live in grass houses shouldn't stow thrones.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2009)

[sign]Review: The Title Was Accurate.[/sign]


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> [sign]Review: The Title Was Accurate.[/sign]



I think I maybe under stated in the title actually :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh no, here is others....

--------------------------------------
Why does a chicken coop have only two doors? 
If it had four, it would be a chicken sedan. 
----------------------------------------
Ask me if I'm a tree. 
Huh? 
Ask me if I'm a tree. 
Are you a tree? 
No. 
---------------------------
Two strings walk into a bar. The first tries to order something. "I don't serve strings in this bar," the bartender says roughly and throws him out.

The second ruffs himself up, ties his ends together, walks in, and orders. "Hey, didn't you hear what I told your buddy?" the bartender says.

"Yeah," the string says.

"Aren't you a string?" the bartender says.

"I'm a frayed knot," the string replies.


----------



## Almosthealed (Dec 9, 2009)

What do you get when you cross a caterpillar with a parrot?

A walkie-talkie!

yeah bad, but I still laughed when I heard it... its ok to admit you did too.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, these actually made me laugh....so either their funny, or I'm really really really tired....uh....I won't further analyze which is correct...hahaha but I'm learning towards being over tired...:lol:


----------



## Adam777 (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's another:  What do you call a Mushroom that likes to have fun?

Answer: A Fungi

:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 11, 2009)

I should not be laughing at all of these...But, I am.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

> Here's another:  What do you call a Mushroom that likes to have fun?
> 
> Answer: A Fungi



We have a winner


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree... THAT is comedy! Thanks, Adam.

 [sign]1st Prize![/sign]


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2009)

Daniel said:


> We have a winner





David Baxter said:


> I agree... THAT is comedy! Thanks, Adam.
> 
> [sign]1st Prize![/sign]




but this is the "Really, really, really, really bad joke" thread :teehee:  are you trying to tell Adam his joke is the winner of the "Really, Really, Really, Really bad joke award?"  :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

Um.... yep?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Um.... yep?




That's ok Adam.  Dr Baxter has posted his share of really, really, really bad jokes.  

and when they are bad, they are down right horrible.  Dr Baxter is the King of Bad Jokes


----------



## blackdogwalker (Dec 12, 2009)

LOL, I love this stuff. I can drive my kids loopy with it over dinner!:lol:


----------

